# Giant TCR Advanced ISP cap help?



## DaftPunk (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm getting my first few rides in on a new 2008 Giant TCR Advanced with ISP, and was hoping some other people had experience with this bike.

Specifically, how the hell do you tighten the saddle clamp bolt? This 1" long piece of 3/8" steel is offensive enough to the weight weenie instincts that had me buy this frame in the first place, but it screws down into the cap so you have to reach between the rails to tighten it, so it is a very tough reach. I have a flat 13mm wrench from back when brakes were centered by moving the flats on the mounting bolt. It get's in there OK, but not without scraping the leather on the bottom edge of the saddle. Campy used to make an angled wrench for the Super Record post 25 years ago, but no-one has it, and I'm not sure if it's 10mm or 13.

Any suggestions?


----------

